# Steam on the Norfolk Southern Mainline!



## TVRM610 (Jun 29, 2011)

So yesterday the Norfolk Southern Railway ran a "test" run with Steam Locomotive #630 (ex-southern coal burning 2-8-0 now owned and maintained by Tennessee Valley Railroad, Chattanooga TN) on the NS mainline from Chattanooga TN (Jersey), to Cleveland TN and return. I cannot tell you how exciting this was to see! This was supposedly a "test" run for future "21st Century Steam"operations, can't wait!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 1, 2011)

Too bad I was not in Chattanooga yesterday.

I will be there today, to attend a funeral, unfortunately.

But if I get a chance I MAY swing by TVRM around 1 p.m.to see my "Uncle Pine", i.e. lightweight 6-6-4 sleeper from the Georgian, known as "Chickamauga Pine",and anything else which might be around.


----------



## Grandpa D (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks.

Does 630 actually burn coal?


----------



## TVRM610 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Beautiful pictures! Thanks.
> 
> Does 630 actually burn coal?


Thanks!

I'm no pro with photos but I did what I could.

Yes the 630 is a coal burning locomotive and what is more.. hand fired!


----------

